# محاسبة التكاليف في هندسة السلامة الصناعية



## يا الغالي (29 مارس 2011)

المحاسبة في هندسة السلامة الصناعية 








حول محاضرة محاسبة التكاليف المتعلقة بتخصص هندسة السلامة (عرض بوربوينت)







النقاط الرئيسية للموضوع: 
• الأهمية الاقتصادية لتوفير وسائل السلامة في بيئات العمل.
• أهمية محاسبة التكاليف المتعلقة بتخصص هندسة السلامة.
• أنواع التكاليف المتعلقة بالسلامة.

تحميل المحاضرة





منقول


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## يا الغالي (9 يونيو 2017)

رابط تحميل المحاضرة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 يونيو 2017)

بارك الله فيك.


----------

